# Coding 29824, 29825, 29826



## jennileeo (Jul 3, 2012)

My Ortho doc wants to use codes 29824, 29825, and 29826. The following are the procedures he performed: 

1) Left shoulder diagnostic arthroscopy 
2) Left shoulder arthroscopic distal clavicle excision
3) Left shoulder arthroscopic acromioplasty 
4) Left shoulder arthroscopic glenohumeral joint debridement
5) Left shoulder arthroscopic anterior capsular release
6) Left shoulder arthroscopic biceps tenotomy
7) Left shoulder manipulation under anesthesia 

I think the 3 codes are correct. They only get paid with a modifier 59. Should we continue using it this way or is there something better?

Please advise


----------



## campy1961 (Jul 3, 2012)

Would really need to see the op note.  Just from what you have listed, 29825 is not correct unless your physician was removing adhesions, which you don't have listed.  And for the biceps tenotomy is usually done as an open procedure.  Also the manipulation should be under the CCI edits has a non covered procedure because of 29824.  BUT this is only going off what you have listed.  The op note would be better for any of us to review and give you an appropriate answer.


----------

